# 802.11ac support



## kiokoman (May 21, 2019)

hello,
I'm here to ask some information,
I have this card on my system http://www.sparklan.com/p2-products...hJnAq1DolkcoSJibeSaxmPjpTYdltrQ-f&WPEA-352ACN
I have compiled ath10k driver and it work but I can configure it only as 11a/11b/11g/11na hostap
FreeBSD is 12.0-RELEASE

```
athp0_wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether 00:0e:8e:5a:c6:f6
        inet6 fe80::20e:8eff:fe5a:c6f6%athp0_wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0xa
        groups: wlan
        ssid wifi-5G channel 56 (5280 MHz 11a ht/40-) bssid 00:0e:8e:5a:c6:f6
        regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy MIXED
        deftxkey 2 AES-CCM 2:128-bit AES-CCM 3:128-bit txpower 24 mcastrate 6
        mgmtrate 6 scanvalid 60 ampdulimit 64k ampdudensity 8 shortgi
        -ldpctx ldpcrx wme dtimperiod 1 -dfs
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet autoselect mode 11na <hostap>
        status: running
        supported media:
                media VHT mode 11ac mediaopt hostap
                media autoselect mode 11ac mediaopt hostap
                media MCS mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media MCS mode 11ng mediaopt hostap
                media autoselect mode 11ng mediaopt hostap
                media MCS mode 11na mediaopt hostap
                media autoselect mode 11na mediaopt hostap
                media DS/11Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media DS/5.5Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media DS/2Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media DS/1Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/54Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/48Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/36Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/24Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/18Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/12Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/9Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/6Mbps mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/54Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/48Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/36Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/24Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/18Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/12Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/9Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/6Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media DS/11Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media DS/5.5Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media DS/2Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media DS/1Mbps mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media autoselect mode 11g mediaopt hostap
                media DS/11Mbps mode 11b mediaopt hostap
                media DS/5.5Mbps mode 11b mediaopt hostap
                media DS/2Mbps mode 11b mediaopt hostap
                media DS/1Mbps mode 11b mediaopt hostap
                media autoselect mode 11b mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/54Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/48Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/36Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/24Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/18Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/12Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/9Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media OFDM/6Mbps mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media autoselect mode 11a mediaopt hostap
                media autoselect mode autoselect mediaopt hostap
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```

ifconfig does not le me change  media in any way
but what i have noticed is that there is no definition inside regdomain.xml for 11ac


```
<rd id="fcc">
  <name>FCC</name>
  <sku>0x10</sku>
  <defcc ref="US"/>
  <netband mode="11b">
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_2412_2462"/>
      <maxpower>30</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_B</flags>
    </band>
  </netband>
  <netband mode="11g">
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_2412_2462"/>
      <maxpower>30</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_G</flags>
    </band>
  </netband>
  <netband mode="11a">
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_5180_5240"/>
      <maxpower>17</maxpower>
    </band>
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_5745_5805"/>
      <maxpower>23</maxpower>
    </band>
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_5825_5825"/>
      <maxpower>23</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_PASSIVE</flags>
    </band>
  </netband>
  <netband mode="11ng">
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_2412_2462"/>
      <maxpower>30</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_G</flags>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_HT20</flags>
    </band>
    <band>
      <freqband ref="H4_2412_2462"/>
      <maxpower>30</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_G</flags>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_HT40</flags>
    </band>
  </netband>
  <netband mode="11na">
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_5180_5240"/>
      <maxpower>17</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_HT20</flags>
    </band>
    <band>
      <freqband ref="H4_5180_5240"/>
      <maxpower>17</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_HT40</flags>
    </band>
    <band>
      <freqband ref="F1_5745_5805"/>
      <maxpower>23</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_HT20</flags>
    </band>
    <band>
      <freqband ref="H4_5745_5805"/>
      <maxpower>23</maxpower>
      <flags>IEEE80211_CHAN_HT40</flags>
    </band>
  </netband>
</rd>
```

the last netband mode is  <netband mode="11na"> there is no 11ac or V(HT80), V(HT160) defined i also checked https://github.com/freebsd/freebsd/blob/release/12.0.0/sys/net80211/ieee80211.h and there is information about it starting from line  745 * 802.11ac definitions - 802.11ac-2013 .
so i don't understand if there is still no support for 802.11ac even if we have working driver or it's a driver problem or missing regdomain ..?

ifconfig: SIOCSIFMEDIA (media): Device not configured


----------



## SirDice (May 21, 2019)

kiokoman said:


> FreeBSD is 12-CURRENT


12-CURRENT doesn't exist any more since 12.0-RELEASE (12.0-STABLE actually). Update to the full -RELEASE version. If you are running -CURRENT it's 13-CURRENT now and that's an unsupported development version.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions

Edit: Post appears to be edited now. Which is fine, but can you post the output of `uname -a`? I'd like to verify the version.


----------



## kiokoman (May 21, 2019)

sorry, it  was only a typo
uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd64 12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE GENERIC  amd64


----------



## aht0 (May 21, 2019)

are you using wpa_supplicant from base or ports?
security/wpa_supplicant seems to have AC support unticked by default. Maybe (just speculating) you'd have to recompile the package from ports? One step closer at least.

Another thing I'd try is to try forcing WiFi mode through /etc/rc.conf

Also found https://wiki.freebsd.org/WiFi/80211ac but it seems to be over a year old.


----------



## kiokoman (May 21, 2019)

no i'm configuring it with ifconfig and hostapd, its mode is hostap so i'm using it as an access point not as a client

```
ifconfig athp0_wlan0 mode 11na
ifconfig athp0_wlan0 channel 56:ht/40-
hostapd -B -P hostapd_athp0_wlan0.conf

content of hostapd_athp0_wlan0.conf
interface=athp0_wlan0
logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=0
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd_wlan0
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
ssid=wifi-5G
debug=
beacon_int=100
dtim_period=2
max_num_sta=255
rts_threshold=2347
fragm_threshold=2346
auth_algs=3
wmm_enabled=1
wpa=2
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP
rsn_pairwise=CCMP
wpa_group_rekey=3600
wpa_strict_rekey=
wpa_passphrase=mywifipasswordhere
```

this is how it's working now
if i try to force the mode ->  ifconfig: SIOCSIFMEDIA (media): Device not configured


----------



## trev (May 22, 2019)

The FreeBSD wireless mailing list may be of more help. 
See https://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-wireless


----------



## tingo (May 25, 2019)

According to this wiki page: https://wiki.freebsd.org/WiFi 
(last updated 2018-07-21)
FreeBSD doesn't have support for 802.11.ac yet.


----------



## scottro (May 25, 2019)

It *will* see cards that use 802.11ac--for example, I have a couple of multiboot machines with Intel wireless cards that can do either, and it will join the 5GHz network without problem. However, it will not give 802.11ac speeds, giving  about 2-12 (only got 12 once though, 2 or 3 is more common) where a Linux install on the same machine gave me 30-40 MBs (and that is a capital B, this was on a LAN).


----------



## rootbert (May 26, 2019)

uh ... this sounds sad, maybe I have to rethink my plan about going with freebsd on my notebook


----------



## badbrain (May 26, 2019)

rootbert said:


> uh ... this sounds sad, maybe I have to rethink my plan about going with freebsd on my notebook


Just go with Linux. Linux is a better choice for battery based device.


----------



## k.jacker (May 26, 2019)

badbrain said:


> Linux is a better choice for battery based device.


That's simply not true. Especially without context.


----------



## badbrain (May 26, 2019)

k.jacker said:


> That's simply not true. Especially without context.


That is very true. Battery life: Windows > Linux > BSD.
Network speed: Linux > Windows > BSD.
It's the observation of my plain eyes, though.


----------



## Crivens (May 26, 2019)

Sorry pal, but the plural of anecdote is anecdoteS, not fact or data. Measurements are in order here.


----------



## Abhi (Oct 30, 2020)

It is said that the current 12.2 support 802.11ac.... then how it is configured.....as I am using Qualcomm Athero.... WiFi....??????


----------



## scottro (Oct 30, 2020)

For what it's worth--I have a CURRENT install on a laptop, and network speed (on LAN) is still around 2-5Mb as opposed to 20-30 on Linux.  As Crivens points out, that is just anecdotal evidence, but it's been quite consistent for me with Intel wireless cards and FreeBSD, on 3 laptops, a yoga2, an old Thinkpad (L420, I think), and a generic clevo barebones, all with Intel 7260. Never paid that much attention to battery life because usually, I use them at a desk where I can easily plug the machine into a socket.


----------



## Yaazkal (Oct 31, 2020)

As far as I understand 802.11ac is still not supported. The recent 12.2-RELEASE wifi notes are: "Merge WiFi net80211, drivers, and management in order to support better 11n and upcoming 11ac."
*
upcoming 11ac*

source: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=365670

You can try anyway to upgrade to FreeBSD 12.2 and see what happens with those changes as the ath driver is the one with updates.


----------



## phalange (Oct 31, 2020)

Yaazkal said:


> As far as I understand 802.11ac is still not supported.



This is true, I think this update just contains the groundwork for future improvements. I tested 12.2 but my driver iwm() is still stuck at 11g.


----------



## JonaEngel (Nov 8, 2020)

I am running 12-STABLE on a t470p and get higher anecdotal speeds with security/wpa_supplicant than with wpa_supplicant form base. I do appreciate this.


----------



## Yaazkal (Nov 11, 2020)

JonaEngel said:


> I am running 12-STABLE on a t470p and get higher anecdotal speeds with security/wpa_supplicant than with wpa_supplicant form base. I do appreciate this.



Let me ask... isn't almost the same? I mean... wpa_supplicant from base comes from http://w1.fi and also the one from ports... wpa_supplicant from base is version 2.9 and from ports says 2.9_7... that version difference _does_ make a significant optimization? Also, how wpa_supplicant can helps on speed, isn't it the job of the driver? (asks because I don't know).

I do appreciate the clarifications.


----------



## phalange (Nov 11, 2020)

JonaEngel said:


> I am running 12-STABLE on a t470p and get higher anecdotal speeds with security/wpa_supplicant than with wpa_supplicant form base. I do appreciate this.


I think it would be good to substantiate this with easily obtained data on your up/down speeds. Don't forget to post your ISP's theoretical limits too.


----------



## ScopeDog (Dec 5, 2020)

Well, I may be understanding this thread wrongly but installing /usr/ports/security/wpa_supplicant with *IEEE80211AC on* and adding *mode 11a* to ifconfig_wlan0 in /etc/rc.conf like
`ifconfig_wlan0="mode 11a WPA SYNCDHCP"`
works for my Intel AC9560 chip.


```
wlan0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        ether XX:XX:XX:XX:XX:XX
        inet6 fe80::XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX%wlan0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX:XXXX prefixlen 64 autoconf
        inet 192.168.1.147 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
        groups: wlan
        ssid "Scope Dog" channel 36 (5180 MHz 11a) bssid 10:0c:6b:de:21:ac
        regdomain FCC country US authmode WPA2/802.11i privacy ON
        deftxkey UNDEF AES-CCM 2:128-bit txpower 17 bmiss 10 mcastrate 6
        mgmtrate 6 scanvalid 60 wme roaming MANUAL
        parent interface: iwm0
        media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11a
        status: associated
        nd6 options=23<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
```


----------



## Jose (Dec 5, 2020)

ScopeDog said:


> media: IEEE 802.11 Wireless Ethernet OFDM/54Mbps mode 11a


802.11a is not the same thing as 802.11ac. The latter provides 20 times the bandwidth. Your card is supported, but its `ac` features are not. That's why you're limited to 54 Mbps.


----------



## ScopeDog (Dec 5, 2020)

Jose said:


> 802.11a is not the same thing as 802.11ac. The latter provides 20 times the bandwidth. Your card is supported, but its `ac` features are not. That's why you're limited to 54 Mbps.


Oh, OK. Thanks.


----------

